# need name for yard haunt



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm really trying to come up with a name for my small yard haunt. I live in a neighborhood called Morningside & would like to use that in the name. I have a small yard that I have a graveyard in & this year the front porch is going to be done like the inside of the "house". I can only come up with "Morningside Manor"
Any other clever ideas? My brain seems to be frozen at the moment & could use a few fresh ones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Morningdied Manor or cemetery


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I liked Morningside Manor. Mine is on Dogwood, nothing goes with that. You get your spooky house as the Manor and then you have the Morningside Cemetery too. Simple, but effective and memorable.


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Morningdied Manor or cemetery


oohhh I like that!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

How about "Mourningside Manor", kinda obvious, no?


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

kevin242 said:


> How about "Mourningside Manor", kinda obvious, no?


That's even better! Sometimes the smallest things just escape my brain until it smacks me in the face.
How simple & awesome.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> How about "Mourningside Manor", kinda obvious, no?


Count this as another vote for Mourningside Manor. What a great name!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup I vote that also


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

vee-dub said:


> I'm really trying to come up with a name for my small yard haunt. I live in a neighborhood called Morningside & would like to use that in the name.


How about "Morningside Bloodletting Terror-House"? or "Deathly Morningside Candy Spot"? Both of those use the name Morningside in an unlikely way that would encourage TOTs to come and "check it out!"

Other perfect ideas for you would include "Hell Comes to Morningside This Dark Day" or "Bloody Day in the Neighborhood of Morningside" or "Hellivison in 3-D: Morningside Style!"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Morningside Mansion? Mourn-ingside Hills? Mourn-ingside Mortuary? Just trying to throw some out there.


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Lots of awesome ideas.Thank you


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Morningside Mortuary


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mourningside Mourturary.


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's the finished sign. thanks for all of the suggestions!

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=135&pictureid=1412


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice first try on the sign. But I guess you can now see how it just doesn't quite work. That's all right. You've learned your lesson. Now try "Neon Spider-Freak in Morningside" or "Morningside Scare-Zone Hospital of Clowns" or "Satan's Nasty Pit at Morningside Woods" or "Egyptian Undead Camel of Frenzied-Horror" or the like. Good luck.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Last minute suggestion, but you would only have to make a new 2nd word. 

Mourningside Mayhem


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

octoberist said:


> Nice first try on the sign. But I guess you can now see how it just doesn't quite work. That's all right. You've learned your lesson. Now try "Neon Spider-Freak in Morningside" or "Morningside Scare-Zone Hospital of Clowns" or "Satan's Nasty Pit at Morningside Woods" or "Egyptian Undead Camel of Frenzied-Horror" or the like. Good luck.


Are you for real!!? The sign looks great, and the name works great too! Nice job vee-dub.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

How about Morning-Wood Manor Sorry, but I could't help myself.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

corner haunt said:


> Are you for real!!?


Yeah, I'm real. As real as fresh-squeezed Halloween morgue juice. With extra pulp.


----------

